# gear



## blonde (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm considering some new skis and bindings. 

I have three prospects for skis. The first is the only telemark ski. Atomic T9. The sales reps also suggested some sutable downhill skis the Atomic R9 and K2 Enemy. Most of these are older models and hard to find information about online. I would appreciate any opinions you have on these products.

What about the Linken step in bindings? Are they good (reliable and stout) or am I better going with a quality cable binding?


----------

